# Harvest Time Archery LLC Just Lowered There Prices.



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

After looking at the other arrow companies price structure I have decided to lower our prices to beat every manufacture out there. 

Example:
Victory VAP +/-.001 arrows M.S.R.P. $195.00 
Harvest Time HT-1 +/-.001" arrows M.S.R.P. $139.00
Carbon Express Nano ???? But im sure it higher


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice job Bart!! :thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

That is great Bart


----------



## Da_Bull (Jan 1, 2011)

TTT for marketing awareness and a great company!!


----------



## brownieonfire (Nov 1, 2010)

Bump - Good work Bart!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Great deal!


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

Still have a few Shooting Staff spots open


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

great deal bart! Saw in the staff thread about the new carbon aluminum arrows.....any specs for them yet?


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

keep this at the top. great deal on some great arrows!


----------



## StraightShot350 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm excited to see some pictures


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

good pricing ...


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

great deals on some great arrows here!


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

check out harvesttimearchery.com and see for yourself why these arrows are changing the archery world!


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Get personal, get Harvest Time!


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

make your arrow choice count....check out harvest time archery. the fastest growing arrow company today.....and for a good reason!


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

I worked on our new system all night inputting data and found out I have to change the prices to be multiples of 12 so I had to lower the prices again I could have always took them the other way but I thought; why not pass a great arrow on with a great price


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say Bart that is great


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Bart. That is what I call "Archer's Looking Out For Archer's".


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks Bart. Will be calling Gale to get some HT-3 soon.


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

great news to hear bart! I'll be in touch soon!


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

For those of you in the market for new arrows give Harvest Time Archery a shot. The arrows shoot great, and the customer service is second to none!


----------



## Foilestraitmeat (Mar 1, 2009)

Why is Bart not on here anymore?


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

he is on....he was just on responding to some posts not to long ago. probably just very busy with the new business.

Harvest time arrows....check them out!


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

Foilestraitmeat said:


> Why is Bart not on here anymore?


I am on when I get a chance..


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Great deal helping archers. Can't wait till the new fat shafts come out.


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

how much are the ht-2?


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm really excited for the carbon / aluminum arrows!


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

Waiting on the carbon/alum ones myself. Plan on hunting with them this year. Bump for a great company and a great guy.


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

bartman said:


> After looking at the other arrow companies price structure I have decided to lower our prices to beat every manufacture out there.


Lowering prices isn't a bad thing... But what about lowering *WEIGHTS*?? Have you thought about that yet, or is HCA still the only company selling 5.5 gpi arrows which can be fired from 80-lb bows without damage to the arrow or the bow?


----------

